# Bedrock 605 restore



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Here's a rainy day Bedrock 605 restore. I got this off ebay. It was listed as a red rock. Total colst was about $21 including shipping.











And after some cleanup, sharpening, and a new set of bunbinga knob and tote, still original japanning in almost perfect shape.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice resto job! Its great giving them dog dogs new life again!

:thumbup:


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Very nice job. I am starting to get a backlog of planes I need to get started restoring. I am still looking for a bedrock though. Good job.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice restoration. :thumbsup:

I love seeing the before and after.

You may be re-inspiring me to use bubinga for my next replacement knob and tote. 

Bloodwood vs bubinga, some decisions are tough. :icon_smile:

For you folks with the Bedrock and the Stanley equivalent, are you able to discern any difference in performance?

As I compare from the limited information I have read, one of the main differences is the frog adjustment, but I would have expected this is a one time adjustment and that a Stanley would be able to set the adjustment as well as the Bedrock.

Just curious. I do like the lines of the casting on this Bedrock.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

What did you use for rust removal? I have been a fan of Evapo-Rust on really rusty planes, but it leaves the metal a dull gray color, so I am nervous about using it on anything but super rusty pieces, that are shot anyhow.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I used evapo rust on this. I then use a course wire wheel on any bare metal. The grey will come right off. If you don't have a wire wheel abrasive pads will work as well.

I always wire wheel everything I can before I put it in evapo rust. It makes it last longer.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Dave, I don't see any performance difference between bedrock and Stanley. I just like the look of the flat sides.

I've made a bunch of cherry knobs and totes as well. They are pretty popular as well.


----------

